# RB25 or SR20



## Dyran (Jul 5, 2005)

I'm working with a $5000 budget and I'm wondering what are the pros and cons of choosing an RB25 swap over the popular SR20?


----------



## zellx2004 (Sep 30, 2004)

Dyran said:


> I'm working with a $5000 budget and I'm wondering what are the pros and cons of choosing an RB25 swap over the popular SR20?


More expensive, parts are more expensive. More custom work, and that about does it. However, it does sound nice coming from a 240. I don't think $5000 would cover all the costs for the RB swap, but it would be close if you shopped around.


----------



## Rhys1600 (Jul 7, 2005)

RB25DET's have higher compression than SR20DET's, so less boost.
RB25DET's standard turbocharger has a ceramic rear wheel that can't handle over 14psi for extended periods.
RB25DET's are iron blocks rather than the SR20's alloy, this impacts handling through weight and weight distribution.
RB25DET's have better gearboxes than SR20's though.

Just a couple of my thoughts, i have a few more maintenece reltated ones aswell.


----------



## Bluehydro8 (Apr 1, 2005)

Dyran said:


> I'm working with a $5000 budget and I'm wondering what are the pros and cons of choosing an RB25 swap over the popular SR20?


To tell you the truth, the only cool thing about having that engine is being able to tell your friends that you have a skyline motor!!!! But if you really want to go the rb route go for the Rb26dett with the RB25det tranny. You can find one at http://www.heavythrottle.com . for about $4900 but the install is still going to cost around $1000-$1500 est. Just go with the sr20det and save yourself the headache of all that fabrication. I have s14 sr20det in mine at its fast enough for me. It all comes down to how much braggin rights you really want. Its up to you.... skyline motors are cool though :banhump:


----------



## Rhys1600 (Jul 7, 2005)

I doubt you'd be able to run the Twin turbo setup on the RB26 in LHD application. There isn't alot of room down that side of the motor in GTR bays.


----------



## sunnydet90 (Sep 10, 2004)

Rhys1600 said:


> I doubt you'd be able to run the Twin turbo setup on the RB26 in LHD application. There isn't alot of room down that side of the motor in GTR bays.


 this is true the only way that you can run a twin turbo set-up is to have custom made turbo manifolds to where your downpipe and turbos arent hitting the steering rack or you could just go right hand drive which is even cooler 

Don


----------



## ABuSD (Jun 28, 2005)

But if your gonna spend money putting on twins your better of going a big single. 

If you go SR and want heaps of power put in an RB25 box. Really depends on how much power u want at the end. But Rhys is spot on when he says:


> RB25DET's are iron blocks rather than the SR20's alloy, this impacts handling through weight and weight distribution.


I bought an S14 200sx, 240sx to u guys i think, its series one so thats kouki yeah? Anyways its got the stock SR20DET in it but was blown. I bought it with the intentions of putting in an RB26/30 hybrid, but it will throw off the cars characteristics too much. Plus will i really need all that extra power on the street? Planning on getting the SR into the high 200RWKW (Duno what that is in rear wheel horses) and the SR will do it without a problem, but im definatly gonna put in an RB25 box, to handle the abuse im gonna give it 

Hope that helps.

Seems like u guys in America are only worried about what people think. Id rather run against a worked RB and blow him away with my SR, now who has the bragging rights?


----------



## sunnydet90 (Sep 10, 2004)

ABuSD said:


> But if your gonna spend money putting on twins your better of going a big single.
> 
> If you go SR and want heaps of power put in an RB25 box. Really depends on how much power u want at the end. But Rhys is spot on when he says:
> 
> ...


 the RB cuz its a skyline motor lol j/k performance wise you would be better off doing an SR for the sheer fact that it has an extremely high amount of aftermarket support. the RB will hold more power and have more torque down low but the SR pulls hard to redline and can also hold big amounts due to a very strong stock bottom end. so either way you go you're gonna be fast.

Don


----------



## zellx2004 (Sep 30, 2004)

Rhys1600 said:


> I doubt you'd be able to run the Twin turbo setup on the RB26 in LHD application. There isn't alot of room down that side of the motor in GTR bays.


This is why god gave us Mckinneymotorsports and JGYcustoms.


----------



## Bluehydro8 (Apr 1, 2005)

Yeah Another thing your going to have to worry about is replacement parts for an rb26.....Just think of the major pain ist going to cause if you blow a head gasket or something, your going to have to pay ridiculus amount of money on maintenance. Go for the SR, easy install, parts come by easier, almost the same performance, less money in the long haul.


----------



## ABuSD (Jun 28, 2005)

I dont know how u guys can have a harder time than us Aussies getting pare parts? Alot of the big Jap companies deliver, ship and have offices i the states dont they?
Like u guys have HKS usa and so on, we got nothing.


----------



## zellx2004 (Sep 30, 2004)

ABuSD said:


> I dont know how u guys can have a harder time than us Aussies getting pare parts? Alot of the big Jap companies deliver, ship and have offices i the states dont they?
> Like u guys have HKS usa and so on, we got nothing.


Don't listen to them, the parts aren't that hard to come by. They do carry a price though. My advice, Search! Phase2motortrend.com sells many things for the RB and SR engines. That sucks about you Aussies not having a HKS there.


----------



## ABuSD (Jun 28, 2005)

Zell we kindo of do but its an official distributor, basically just a workshop who can give us 'Australian' warranty with the products, so he can rip us off as he pleases. We have a few companies who arent official distributors and sell HKS products for alot cheaper, if something goes wrong usually has to be sent back to Japan. How often would that happen coming from HKS?


----------



## Bowtie Boi (Aug 7, 2007)

this might be a bad idea and a stupid question, but if you went with an SR20 engine, would it be better to stick with the SR20 or an RB25 trans?


----------



## OPIUM (Aug 18, 2002)

if you get sr20... get Z32 TT transmission. much cheaper/better


----------



## Nismo240 (Jul 24, 2004)

OPIUM said:


> if you get sr20... get Z32 TT transmission. much cheaper/better


couldnt agree more.
its so much more reliable, especially with a build.


----------

